# Update on Bae's Journy



## jebdlb86 (Apr 7, 2001)

Updating on Bae - Today our Bae crossed over. We thank everyone for the kindness in this time of sorry for us. 

take care


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your precious Bae. Although your hearts are heavy with the loss take note that one day your Bae will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge and what a reunion it will be. Run free sweet Bae, run free.

:rip:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. I know you'll miss her desperately.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

